
Show HN: Lost Ethereum - buttershakes
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;ve written the first proof-of-mistake crypto token on top of Ethereum. You can see it at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lostethereum.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lostethereum.com&#x2F;</a><p>It&#x27;s basically a proof-of-burn substitute for users who mistakenly sent to the wrong address. It requires a web3 enabled browser, i.e chome with MetaMask, Parity, Mist, etc. This let&#x27;s the web interface seamlessly interact with the Ethereum network.<p>Let me know what you guys think.
======
gus_massa
From the pdf:

> _This balance is reduced by the edit distance between the string
> representation of the two addresses. A one character diﬀerence yields 100%,
> 2 characters is 50% and 3 characters is 33% of total amount._

I'd be more happy with an exponential reduction, something like 100%/50%/25%.

An error with 4 characters gets 0%? (I hope that an error with 19 characters
gets 0%.)

> _The contract has a 1% inﬂation rate over found Ether to compensate the
> author._

I think that "inflation" is the wrong term here. Probably "commission" or
"discount", but English is not my first language. Inflation is when you get
the discount every year / month / day.

~~~
buttershakes
The reduction is capped at 33%. It doesn't redeem any amount past 3 mistakes.
The reason being is that I didn't feel comfortable reducing the keyspace by
more than that, although given the size of the keyspace I could have probably
made it more lenient. Most of the errors people make I think are up to about 3
characters, based on a completely casual and informal survey.

It's inflationary in the sense that the total LOST tokens is the total amount
of Ether + 1%.

